# Dirt cheap circle mill on Indy Craigslist.



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/1011702345.html

Looks rough but didn't know if anyone was interested in the parts or a project.

Ryan


edit: not my saw. no connection to seller.


----------

